# Dometic Winter Covers



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

*Hi.
Anyone got an 08/09 Aviano & were you supplied with Dometic winter covers for the fridge/freezer from new?
My supplying dealer who I have nothing but contempt for :evil: seem to think they are not supplied & not needed on it. I don't believe a word they tell me.
Any input gratefully received.
Many thanks.
G.*


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Covers*

Hello,

Only ever used them once in Norway, -22C mind.

More use would be a fan in the vents for summer.

Trev.


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

*Hi Trev.
Thanks for that.
Maybe they weren't lying !!!!!!!!!!!!
G.*


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Dukeham said:


> *Hi.
> Anyone got an 08/09 Aviano & were you supplied with Dometic winter covers for the fridge/freezer from new?
> My supplying dealer who I have nothing but contempt for :evil: seem to think they are not supplied & not needed on it. I don't believe a word they tell me.
> Any input gratefully received.
> ...


If you want some winter covers, we stock them.

Peter


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi ,
winter covers are required below ambient temperature of 5 C as stated by dometic.

This increases the temperature in the fridge/freezer there by making the internal temp cooler so you use less gas or electric and more important less strain on fridge.

We place ours on in november and remove in march each year in the Uk and abroad in winter, some dealers/manufactures supply with van some dont :roll: .

Also to my knowledge their is 3 sizes of vents so get the right size for your van, they can be easily sprayed to match colour of van  

On the subject of the fan they can be fitted to the top vent only as they remove excess heat when turned on so cooling fridge and preventing overheating of the frideg back, not to mention overcooling inside.

Ours was fitted as a extra with a separete switch in the van so we use only above 25 c . They usually have a temp controle to regulate when they come on and off, well worth the money and they run on 12v with little current draw.

hope this clears up any questions on the subject.

A s ever some dealers now their stuff and others are incompitent :lol: 

tramp


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

tramp said:


> hi ,
> winter covers are required below ambient temperature of 5 C as stated by dometic.
> 
> This increases the temperature in the fridge/freezer there by making the internal temp cooler so you use less gas or electric and more important less strain on fridge.
> ...


Hi tramp,
That was very interesting. Did you have the fan fitted? Do you know who makes this fan kit? Can you recall the approximate cost?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi orian,
ours was fitted by Chelston motorhomes to our old bessacarr, 
basically its a snall 12v fan connected to a seperate switch , not shure of the cost but most compitent :roll: motorhome dealers should be able to fit one.

My sujestions are to get a few quotes and ask them for contact details of people they have done work for before getting them to work on your pride and joy  

If they aint willing to give recommendations they aint worth the work :evil: 

tramp


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

tramp said:


> hi orian,
> ours was fitted by Chelston motorhomes to our old bessacarr,
> basically its a snall 12v fan connected to a seperate switch , not shure of the cost but most compitent :roll: motorhome dealers should be able to fit one.
> 
> ...


Hi tramp,
Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Not strictly answering your question I know since I don't have a Burstner, but both my previous van (Autosleeper) and current one (IH) came supplied with covers.

Depends a bit on your use, if you are a summer user then perhaps don't bother but if you use your van in winter as I do then I would defiinitely get hold of some. I've most certainly needed mine and I've also found that in strong gales the gas pilot can struggle to stay alight without them.

I also tend to put them on if I'm driving through some real crappy weather to keep the muck out and I also notice that they recommend to put them on when cleaning the van to keep excess wet out.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fan*



orian said:


> tramp said:
> 
> 
> > hi ,
> ...


If you search the forum you will find some info on how and what fans to fit. You can get 12v Computer type fans off ebay of from Local computer shops, Maplins/RS/CPC etc. Quite easy and cheap to do.

Trev


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Our burstner solano did not have covers supplied I would think they are an extra, previous euramobil neither.

Steve


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Fridge fan kit. Easy to fit and does what is says on the tin.

http://www.the12voltshop.co.uk/Shop/vento-double-fridge-fan-nov-27351-.html

Cheers

david


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Blanks for 'fridge vents and 'fridge cooling fans.*

I would certainly recommend buying the covers appropriate to your 'fridge vents.

They can help cut down draughts if the wind is onto that side, and they will certainly help to keep bad weather out when your MH is not in use.

The vent covers are easy to fit and to remove, although if your are running the 'fridge on gas you must pay particular attention keeping the gas vents open.

You will need airflow through the 'fridge heat exchanger anyway if the 'fridge is to work.

I have experience of two types of 'fridge vent covers, neither of which obstructed the gas path when properly fitted.

There is an MHF topic which explains about 'fridge cooling fans - and points at cheaper DIY sources.

Wishing you a warm 'van with a cold 'fridge
Regards ... LeoK


----------

